# Is there... a touch emulator app?



## hat (Jul 19, 2019)

So, my fiancee got an Android TV box, and she wants to use it to play Avakin Life. The game loads up fine... but it doesn't really accept mouse inputs. You're supposed to click around in the game to move your character but the game just isn't accepting inputs from the mouse there (even though I can use the mouse to click on the menu and bring _that_ up, I just can't move her character). I feel like it's designed to accept inputs from a touch screen rather than a mouse... so I'm wondering if there's something that can take mouse inputs and translate them into touch inputs? So instead of clicking with the mouse, essentially it thinks you tapped on the screen...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2019)

My guess is the device you got is one of those cheap China boxes.  Your mileage will vary a lot with them.

Does she have access to a Windows machine?  Could just run it in an emulator like BlueStacks which mimics taps and swipes:





I can download and test it if it's a viable solution.


Avakin Life isn't available on NVIDIA Shield which is like the go-to Android TV box (Widevine compliant and everything).  Basically this means that Avakin Life's controls haven't been reduced to up, left, right, down, and OK functionality and 16:9 TVs--it's touch only.


----------



## hat (Jul 19, 2019)

It's either this box or the laptop... but she wanted to use an android box with the TV for this, and other things. So if there's no way to make the android box work, it's a wash.


----------

